# Newsletter



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hello,

What is the best way to send a newsletter to one's newsletter subscribers?

I found Benchmark and MailChimp. Any other provders/platforms?

Will appreciate your input. Thank you :smile:


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Depends on its size and number of subscribers.


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

Hi 

Thank you for the quick response. 

No more than four times a month and 6000 subscribers

Does WordPress offer something similar?


----------



## Acer2000 (Sep 17, 2006)

I've created a newsletter template and I'm looking for a way to send basically. I'm currently using Windows Live Mail to send the newsletter to my subscribers but it's very time consuming so I'm looking for an efficient and therefore less time consuming way to send it.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Even with MailChamp or similar there's no way to prevent spam blocking by the recipient if they don't "help". I thought WordPress would only be useful for the production of the Newsletter and someone that uses them could offer more but I've always seen them as a Website maker/host.


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

As far as I know, there isn't anything in WordPress that will help you send a newsletter to your subscribers. If your not interested in MailChimp have a look at this link.


----------



## anja1988 (Nov 21, 2016)

I find the Wordpress newsletter plugin pretty good - I switch between that and Mailchimp.


----------

